# Tactical Trauma Kit #3 input



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

So I am looking at purchasing the Tactical Trauma Kit #3 but I wanted input from everyone here on it.
(I checked past posts) I know all about building your own, or getting other kits, what I am looking for is if anyone has this one or experiance with it. If you do have either please let me know your thought's. Those that don't have experiance with it then please let me know your thoughts on the content's.

Here is a link to what I am talking about.
http://elite1staid.com/March2012/site/fa_138.html


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Look up our bro RONSSURPLUS down in vendors,he can hook you up right.


----------



## trooper0366 (Sep 27, 2012)

Overall looks like a pretty good set up. Possibly a little light on the 4x4's. A couple of things you might try, since you didn't mention your level of training. Take an EMT class and determine what else you might need to add to this kit, or study an EMT manuel to see what is needed to treat various injuries. Contact the local ambulance provider and ask a Paramedic for recomendations. I have found they are usually willing to share knowledge and sometimes even supplies. Good Luck.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

I have had the same training as EMT "B", used to do SAR work, and wife is a nurse. I was just looking at this bag as a starting point. This will get filled out with specific items needed for our group build.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

I just like to get a bunch of opinions and thoughts before I purchase. I value opinions be they good or bad about something, knowledge is power...


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I was a volunteer fire department EMT for 15 years. 

At first look at the contents, it has just the basics covered. The first thing I would do replace the nylon gloves with about 100 Nitrol gloves. The next is to carry a headset LED light, pen light are OK for checking eye reaction but at night is worthless. I'm not familiar with the "bleed stop bandages", if they work similar to quick clout then they would be OK but if not I would carry at least 2 packages of quick clout.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

Tweto said:


> I was a volunteer fire department EMT for 15 years.
> 
> At first look at the contents, it has just the basics covered. The first thing I would do replace the nylon gloves with about 100 Nitrol gloves. The next is to carry a headset LED light, pen light are OK for checking eye reaction but at night is worthless. I'm not familiar with the "bleed stop bandages", if they work similar to quick clout then they would be OK but if not I would carry at least 2 packages of quick clout.


Thank you this is pretty much what kind of response I was hoping to get. Pen light and head lamp are added to the list. I was just wanting to make sure that you old timers that have been doing this for years think this is a good basic kit to start with. One thing I had heard about this kit also is that the bag isn't crammed full with this stuff so it has room to round it out and fit it with group specific items.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Blood Pressure Cuff Kit 1 Sure why not	
Bandage Strips - 1" x 3" 16 get a couple boxes
Cervical Collar 1 I probably wouldn't bother, better to learn how to clear the neck. Maybe keep at your "base" rather than lug around
Butterfly Strips 5 again get some boxes
Pen Light 1 ditto on head light but keep this one
Bandage Strips - 2" x 3" 5 boxes
Suture Sets 2 only if you know how
Knuckle Bandages 10 why bother
Latex Examination Gloves (pair) 8 ok
Instant Ice Pack 2 get more
Abdominal Pads - 5" x 9" 10 should be ok
EMT Shears 1 i say 3 (bright color, like pink)
Pain Relievers 20 get a few bottles different types
Stainless Steel Hemostat 2 sure
Safety Pins 6 ehh ok, each triangle bandage usually has 2 in it
Tweezers 1 ok
Emergency Blankets - 52" x 84" 2 double it
Scalpel Handle #3 1 maybe 5?
Hand Sanitizer - 2 oz 1 keep a primary gallon version at base
Scalpel Blades 2 how about 20
Calamine Lotion - 6 oz 1 eh ok, maybe leave at base
Stethoscope 1 make sure it is good single tube design
Hand Soap 1 
Tongue Depressors 5 why? find a stick
After Bite Wipes 6 do you need it for your area? or is this a hangover cure...
CPR Mask 1 my opinion, don't bother
SAM/Universal Splint 1 never been a fan, but you can use it as a c-collar
Antiseptic BZK Wipes 45
Elastic Bandage - 6" 1 
Ammonia Inhalants 5 for a start, may give away your position
Sterile Sponges - 4" x 4" 5 maybe 5 boxes at base
Airways 2 what size, and I would would rather nasal airways
Adhesive Tape Rolls 2 
Multi Trauma Dressings - 12" x 30" 3
Bleedstop Bandages 2 
Skin and Eye Wash 1
Eye Pads 5 need even number since both eyes should be covered at initial injury
Triple Antibiotic Packages 10 10 tubes maybe
Triangular Bandages - 40" x 40" x 56" 2 they come in packs of 8, that sounds better, is it just me or is that size strange. Are they a cube?	
Burn Aid Packages 5 buy 2 cans of solarcaine
Tourniquet 1 know when and if to use
EFA First Aid Book 1 depends on the book

Just remember this kit is designed to be used and refilled, so have a stash to refill it from. Add in meds that anyone in party might need. Some sterile water and a jar of meat tenderizer. Mix that into a paste with water and put on bee stings to help reduce swelling. Add a knife and a multitool. You may want some emergency water filters in case you need to treat dehydration.


----------

